# rabbit boxes



## bustem306 (Jan 18, 2008)

what is the best bate for a rabbit box when trying to catch a cotton tail


----------



## TXpelletgunhunter (Jun 7, 2007)

carrits, letuce, and maybe put a water bowl there


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Wow. Never heard the water thing before...

Use an apple, cut into quarters, rub one all around the outside of the trap, then put all the pieces in the back of the trap, behind the trigger.

:sniper:


----------



## TXpelletgunhunter (Jun 7, 2007)

actually cleankill's idea will work alot better than mine. I completely forgot about the apples :lol:


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

ur best bet would be to get a 120 coni and put a chunk of apple on the trigger rabbit comes up to eat it nibble nibble SNAP no more bunny


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

I actually heard today to use cotton balls soaked in vanilla for rabbits. It supposedly works really well, I'll have to try it and see...

You wouldn't need a 120, just a 110 will work fine, and you want to put the bait _behind_ the trigger so the rabbit passes his whole head through the trap, allowing a better chance of a clean kill.

:sniper:


----------

